# Advice for fishing with grandson



## jlabit (Jul 13, 2013)

All of my experience has been fishing with a boat in the Gulf. I have trolled for kings and spanish mackeral successfully, and have done pretty good over the years with bottom fishing. Because of gas prices and retirement, I sold my boat in 2010, and haven't done any fishing since. My 9 year old grandson is spending the summer with me and I want to take him fishing. My only option is the fishing pier built beside the 3 mile bridge between Pensacola and Gulf Breeze or one of the other similar structures. I am wanting to help him catch some white trout or something similar. I have absolutely NO experience with this kind of fishing. Can one of you guys recommend a good rod/reel combo for him (as a kid, I used a small Zebco), the right fishing line (I've read on here that 12 pound test mono is right), the correct size hooks, and any other tackle info you think I might need. I did this with my dad as a kid and all I remember is that we used dead shrimp or cut bait. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

I use a 2500 with a 3/16 jig head and cut squid from Walmart ( it seems to be a little tougher) I tight line off the bottom


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

You also have the option of beach fishing which can be a lot of fun and may give you more options of fish to target. I would probably look at a 5'6"-7' medium rod and a 2000-3000 size spinning reel if he can cast one. I'm not sure how a zebco would hold up to salt water, but with the design I would think they wouldn't do well. I use 10# braid for that size reel and haven't had any problems with it. The beach is also a lot less crowded than some of the piers I've been on and have less questionable types. Not to mention if you don't like what you see you can just walk down the beach a bit.


----------

